

Why you should consider Syme over Facebook - jonajon
http://karp.id.au/tech/2013/11/why-you-should-consider-syme-over-facebook/

======
tmikaeld
Heh.. telling my peers to choose an alternative to Facebook is hard enough,
telling them it also costs money will make them instantly continue using
Facebook.

And they will say "If it aint broken, don't fix it" and "I don't have anything
to hide, i don't need to switch".

~~~
jonajon
It's free!

------
albeec13
Doesn't posting your public key for all to see on the internet mean any
authorities you're trying to avoid giving access to your data can simply use
said public key and get it anyway?

~~~
jonajon
To decrypt messages, you need a private key, not a public key. On Syme,
private keys are only available to you, and public keys are only available to
your group members. We don't have access to either one of those.

If you're interested in learning more about how our crypto system works, you
can check out our white paper on Github
([https://github.com/symeapp/syme](https://github.com/symeapp/syme)).

------
TrainedMonkey
What is the point of keeping your social network activity secure if using this
system will make you a person of interest, which will likely increase
surveillance?

~~~
jonajon
If you care about your privacy and are uncomfortable with the idea of someone
reading your emails or social media activity, encryption is pretty much the
only way to protect what you share, whether you're a target or not. I don't
think that using an encryption app is enough to make you a serious, individual
target.

I think the problem isn't only in surveillance -- it's in giving private
companies access and control over heaps of data on our personal lives.

